# Homemade Salt Dogg Controller



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

I have a SHPE750 Salt spreader that I will be rarely using this winter and I need a controller for it. I got boned by a guy on here that had one for $160, Sent the $ 2 months ago and havent seen it yet. Wont pick-up the phone or anser emails. I cant justify the $500 expense for a new one and I am wondering if anyone has made one themselves, and would care to share how they did it. Or if it is at all possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Does Karrier make one for the saltdogs?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes they do


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

just checked it out. They are also $520.00. Someone on here has to have made one before.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

They maybe 520, but it will last forever.


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

Maybe you should let everyone else know who this person is so they don't go through this same thing. 
It may also help you to get this issue resolved. Someone on here might know this person and be located nearby, maybe inquire as to what the problem is.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you understand exactly what is required? These units have a burst start feature to start the motors, overload protection, reverse feature, and vibrator control plus the rheostats strong enough to handle the loads. How are you at building circuit boards?

Or you could go Ghetto, just get some REAL HEAVY switches and wire it on/off and run like he!! while she dumps material.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

basher;859115 said:


> Do you understand exactly what is required? These units have a burst start feature to start the motors, overload protection, reverse feature, and vibrator control plus the rheostats strong enough to handle the loads. How are you at building circuit boards?
> 
> Or you could go Ghetto, just get some REAL HEAVY switches and wire it on/off and run like he!! while she dumps material.


haha well i guess that sums up the post. I am good with curcuit boards but it looks like im going to be spending way to much time and $.

The guys name on here is Iowalawn and his name is nate. Thank god i sent the money through paypal otherwise id be out $160.00. he was great to deal with at the begining and sure enough when i started asking where it was i got no response


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

will this one work? http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88668

I had an offer to buy with no response.

Still for sale


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Won't work for a dual motor unit.


----------

